# 2016 Cruze and Apple Carplay



## Burningburns (Aug 16, 2015)

Hey guys. I just leased a new 2016 Cruze. I have the 7 inch touch screen and all fully loaded. I am wondering how I get Carplay on it. When I plug my iphone 6 in it just comes up as an ipod, not with the carplay apps. I am wondering if there is an update, or something I have to do to get it.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Play around with it while parked until ya get to install car play . Good Luck ..

You seem to be the first with any such issues since your the first with a 2016 cruzen to approach this Forum .

Welcome to the cruze talk Be cool stay cozy keep cruzen and Best Wishes !


----------



## Burningburns (Aug 16, 2015)

Is there anything I have to do on my phone or on the mylink to get the install to pop up?


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

Is this in the US? Because as far as I know, the redesigned 2016 Cruze isn't available yet. Only the old body style 2016 Cruze limited is available.


----------



## Burningburns (Aug 16, 2015)

BowtieGuy said:


> Is this in the US? Because as far as I know, the redesigned 2016 Cruze isn't available yet. Only the old body style 2016 Cruze limited is available.


Yes and it is the Limited


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I don't think the Cruze "Limited" gets the CarPlay functionality. Only the redesigned 2016 Cruze gains that functionality.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

2016 Cruze Limited = 2015 Cruze. Same MyLink radio and same Nav. unit. 2016 Cruze Limited is the same platform (generation) as the earlier (2011 - 2015) models. The real 2016 Cruze is a different car altogether. 

http://www.nadaguides.com/Cars/2016/Chevrolet/Cruze-Limited


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

I felt kinda stupid but I was trying to get it to work in a car I am driving and couldn't get it to work. Finally realized in the settings restrictions I had it turned off. Turned it on and voila.


----------



## brendonk22 (Feb 26, 2018)

I have the 2016 Limited 2LT - Fully loaded also, I guess it's "technically a 2015" body style. How did you get the carplay to work


----------



## brendonk22 (Feb 26, 2018)

*2016 - Cruze limited 2lt*



guitargain said:


> I felt kinda stupid but I was trying to get it to work in a car I am driving and couldn't get it to work. Finally realized in the settings restrictions I had it turned off. Turned it on and voila.


Anyway you can help me figure out how to set it up? I have the 2016 2LT - (2015 body style fully loaded) can't get carplay set up with iPhone.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brendonk22 said:


> Anyway you can help me figure out how to set it up? I have the 2016 2LT - (2015 body style fully loaded) can't get carplay set up with iPhone.


No CarPlay on Gen 1 MyLink.

The 2016 Gen 2 (blue car in my sig) has CarPlay.


----------



## guitargain (Jul 19, 2016)

brendonk22 said:


> Anyway you can help me figure out how to set it up? I have the 2016 2LT - (2015 body style fully loaded) can't get carplay set up with iPhone.


On my 2016 Premier NBS, you have to plug the phone into the usb port. Then you can go to settings on the iphone then general, then carplay and look for the mylink in the My Cars section and touch that and see if it will connect.


----------

